# Still carrying pregnancy tissue.



## MrsGreek (Feb 13, 2015)

Six weeks ago, I went through what I thought was an MC (not to sure if it was a missed MC or incomplete). I was 11 weeks pregnant but just never really felt pregnant, like my other pregnancies. Not to sure if that was because my husband was not happy about the pregnancy or something else. This would have been baby number 7. Anyway I started to bleed, lightly at first then turning in to a heavier flow with contractions really. I lost a lot of clots and on three occasions, I lost larger clots, liver looking ones. After that I just kept losing red blood but not a large amount a normal period type amount. I had to go for a scan and they found that the Egg Sac was still inside, so I had to go back again for another scan 3 weeks later to see if it would come out in this time. During these 3 weeks I still bleed but it faded down to a light flow of dark brown colour, sometimes with a few clots. The 2nd scan revealed that the Sac had grown, so they left me another week to see the out come (there was nothing inside the Sac but they have to follow guide lines and I knew I was not pregnant anymore at all). So I waited another week and in that time I was just having tiny amounts of very dark brown discharge, sometimes nothing at all. 3rd scan revealed it had grown a small amount again, talk about messing with your head!! Anyway this time was left for 10 days before another scan, again not a lot of discharge but what I do have is very, very dark brown and sometimes contains stringy bits in or when I wipe myself. Two days ago I was scanned again and this time the Sac has got smaller and is showing signs of breaking down and there is blood around it! I have been left to make up my mind as to whether I continue the way I am and see if my body brings it out but there is the chance of an infection, so far I show no signs of this. Or book in for a D&C!! I really do not know what to do, it has been going on for 6 weeks now, maybe my body could have a period and bring out what is inside with that. Has anyone had anything like this happen to them before? At the moment I have hardly any discharge, still very dark if I have any. Any advice would be appreciated. My husband feels I should give it another couple of weeks. Thank you


----------



## DungeonQueen (May 2, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss.I had a blighted ovum in June that was really two blighted ova one was larger then the other so one broke down quickly and was not very visible on the ultra sound while one remained in tacked for a few weeks longer eventually it passed on its own (about 4 weeks) but my bleeding pattern was similar to yours as being heavy/clots then light and brown until I passed the remaining ovum. I was 15 weeks along for the first ultra sound and they didn't even see the second ovum until another scan (transvaginal) 2 weeks later and it was mostly broken down. The other option is you have a vanishing twin where one ova dies and the other proceeds to grow and turns out health the only way to know for sure is to wait and see. I know how hard it is to wait for some closer in all this,my heart goes out to you and I hope you and your family find healing.


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

I am sorry to hear about your loss..I hope things go smoothly for you in which ever course you take


----------



## Lizafava (Nov 28, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Has anyone offered you Cytotec? That might be an option to facilitate a complete miscarriage while avoiding a D&C. 

I do think that your body will work things out on its own, but there is an increased risk of infection and I can understand wanting to be done with the process. 

Again, I am so very sorry. Its so hard.


----------



## Aliraza70 (Apr 6, 2015)

It is normal to experience this anger and guilt, but you must keep reminding yourself that you are not to blame.????


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss, @MrsGreek. I see you posted back in February, actually just before I had my second miscarriage. I am truly sorry. Mine also involved some waiting, though not as long, so I can only imagine what you have been going through. I hope that it has resolved & that you are well on your way to recovery & a return to normal cycles. Please do update if you can. Warmest wishes to you & your family.


----------



## mrsbonjangles (Feb 18, 2014)

With my 12 week loss I bled and bled. It finally dwindled down to spotting after about 4 weeks, but I was still bleeding. It was hard and emotionally exhausting going to the bathroom everyday with a constant reminder of the loss, but I was bound and determined NOT to have a D&C and since I was showing no signs of infection I let my body do its thing. Finally after 6 weeks of bleeding I finally passed.... this is gross and maybe TMI... a large black something and that was the end of it. Bleeding stopped. If you are showing no signs of infection I don't think there is any harm in waiting it out. Good luck, wish you all the best!


Oh wow I just noticed this is old, sorry I only noticed the date of the above poster and thought it was recent. Anyway I hope you worked it all.


----------



## ggickbeea (May 7, 2015)

that it has resolved & that you are well on your way to recovery & a return to normal cycles. Please do update if you can. Warmest wishes to you & your family.


----------

